# deadtime on Samba



## adripillo (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello, I want to add a code or line to the smb.conf to kick users that are not doing "things" on my Samba 3.6. I added 
	
	



```
deadtime = 15
```
 inside [global] but it does nothing, after 15 minutes users that are "away from keyboard" are still logged in. Any idea of what is wrong or how to do it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2013)

Although they may be "away from keyboard" Windows frequently accesses the shares even if the user doesn't.


----------



## adripillo (Oct 28, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Although they may be "away from keyboard" Windows frequently accesses the shares even if the user doesn't.



So there is no way to do it, I guess.


----------

